# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  तीस की उम्र के बाद हर पुरुष को करवानी चाहिए ये जांच

## xman

30 की उम्र के बाद पुरुषों में बीमारी का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।परिवार और काम के बीच समय निकाल पाना हो जाता है मुश्किल।डायबिटीज की नियमित जांच होती है बहुत जरूरी।बीमारियों से बचने के लिए अपनायें स्*वस्*थ जीवनशैली।

----------


## xman

तीस की उम्र में पुरुषों पर जिम्*मेदारियां बढ़ जाती हैं। यही उम्र होती है, जब वे परिवार और करियर के बीच सही सामंजस्*य बैठाने की पूरी कोशिशों में जुटे होते हैं। और इस दौरान उन्*हें स्*वास्*थ्*य समस्*यायें होने का भी खतरा काफी बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## xman

ऐसे में उनके लिए जरूरी हो जाता है कि वे समय रहते संभावित स्*वास्*थ्*य खतरों के प्रति सचेत हो जाएं। कुछ स्*वास्*थ्*य जांच के जरिये वे खुद को इन खतरों से बचाकर रख सकते हैं। आइए जानें कौन सी हैं वे जांच

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*डायबिटीज*कब तक करवायें – साल में एक बार 
डायबिटीज कहने को एक सामान्य बीमारी है, लेकिन इसके कारण कई अन्य समस्यायें हो सकती हैं। एक अनुमान के अनुसार डायबिटीज के ग्रस्त एक चौथाई लोग समय रहते इसका निदान नहीं करवाते। डायबिटीज की इस जांच से यह पता चल जाता है कि क्या आप दिनचर्या में बदलाव लाकर इस बीमारी से बच सकते हैं। न्यू इंग्लैंड जर्नल ऑफ मेडिसिन में कहा गया है कि रोजाना 30 मिनट तक व्यायाम करने और केवल पांच फीसदी वजन कम करने से आप डायबिटीज का खतरा कम कर सकते हैं। इस शोध में कहा गया कि फल, सब्जियां और फाइबर युक्त पदार्थ खाने से आप डायबिटीज के खतरे को 58 फीसदी तक घटा सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*एचआईवी*कब करवायें - हर पांच साल में
द टेरेंस हिगिन्स- ट्रस्ट का एक आंकड़ा कहता है कि यूके जैसे विकसित जैसे देश में भी एचआईवी संक्रमित 33 फीसदी लोगों को स्वयं के संक्रमित होने का पता ही नहीं है। इसलिए उनकी सलाह है कि भले ही आपने पूरी सुरक्षा बरती हो, लेकिन फिर भी इसकी जांच करवा लेना बुरा नहीं है। एचआईवी/एलिसा को इस जांच के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना जाता है। यह एक सामान्य रक्त जांच है। इसके अलावा वेस्टर्न ब्लॉट के जरिये भी इसकी पुष्टि की जा सकती है। इसमें कई तरह की जांच की जा सकती हैं।

----------


## xman

*टेस्टिकुलर कैंसर*कब करवायें – हर महीने करवायें तो बेहतर 
कैंसर रिसर्च यूके के मुताबिक 20 से 39 वर्ष के पुरुषों में होने वाली सबसे सामान्य बीमारी है टेस्टिकुलर कैंसर। अगर इस रोग का समय रहते पता चल जाए, तो यह आसानी से ठीक किया जा सकता है। हालांकि दर्द ही इसका एकमात्र लक्षण है, तो आपको इसके लिए नियमित स्व-जांच करनी पड़ती है। असामान्य सूजन पर नजर रखें। आप अपने अंगूठे और अनामिका के जरिये गांठ का पता लगा सकते हैं। आमतौर पर यह गांठ मटर के दाने के आकार की होती है। इसके लिए आपको गर्म पानी के शॉवर के बाद अण्डकोश की जांच करनी चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*हार्ट अटैक*कब करवायें जांच – पांच साल में एक बार 
एलडीएल कोलेस्ट्रॉल यानी बैड कोलेस्ट्रॉल को हृदयाघात की बड़ी वजह माना जाता है। लेकिन, क्या आप जानते हैं कि हृदयाघात के पचास फीसदी मामलों में एलडीएल का स्तर सामान्य होता है। तो अगर आपको हृदय समस्यायें अथवा रक्तचाप की समस्या हो तो आपको अपने दिल की नियमित जांच करवानी चाहिए। इससे आपके दिल की सेहत के बारे में अंदाजा लगता रहेगा।

----------


## xman

*बीएमआई*कब करवायें जांच – हर तीन साल में या जब भी आपका वजन बढ़े 
मोटापा आजकल एक बड़ी बीमारी बन चुका है। दुनिया भर में करोड़ों लोग इससे पीडि़त हैं। मोटापे के कारण उच्च  रक्त चाप, डायबिटीज, दिल की बीमारियां और कैंसर जैसे रोग हो सकते हैं। बीएमआई वह जांच होती है, जिसमें कद के अनुसार आपके लिए सही वजन का पता लगाया जा सकता है। इस जांच से पता चलता है कि कहीं आपका वजन अधिक तो नहीं या आप खतरे के करीब तो नहीं। 18.5 से 24.9 के बीच का बीएमआई सही माना जाता है। यदि आपका बीएमआई से अधिक है, तो यह इस बात का संकेत है कि आपको वजन कम करने की जरूरत है।

----------


## xman

*दांतों की जांच*कब करवायें जांच – दो साल में एक बार 
दांतों की समस्या और हृदय रोग के बीच सीधा कनेक्शवन होता है। जब मुंह में मौजूद बैक्टीरिया रक्त के जरिये शरीर में घूमता है, तब वह हृदय तक रक्त ले जाने वाली धमनियों में सूजन का कारण बन सकता है। अच्छी बात यह है कि मसूड़ों की समस्या को अगर समय रहते पकड़ लिया जाए, तो इसे पूरी तरह ठीक किया जा सकता है।

----------

